# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  AvatorDongle V.1.0.0.16C♦♦Released♦♦ #Crowley Edition# Only Hot Features Added!!!!!

## mohamed73

Code:
 AvatorDongle V.1.0.0.16C♦♦Released♦♦ #Crowley Edition# Only Hot Features Added!!!!!  *What´s New*  Alcatel "MTK Chipset" News Recovery/repair IMEI Added!Root Method 5 UpdatedRecovery Mode Supported For Qualcomm Devices "Samsung/Huawei & More"Read pattern lock In Recovery Mode SupportedRemove pattern lock In Recovery Mode SupportedRemove FaceLock In Recovery Mode SupportedRemove PIN/password In Recovery Mode SupportedRoot Huawei In Recovery Mode SupportedDetection Of Alcatel Brand Devices In Factory Mode SupportedAllwinner Suni8 Suni7 New Flash ID Supported for UnlockHTC Qualcomm Devices Started Support "Is possible read pattern"- Protocol engine updated- Smart-Card engine updatedAdded Compatibility for Fussion With Any Commzero Tool!       *Download*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Buy AvatorDongle* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Features Tested!!!*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

